# Least Expensive Vet for Hip/Elbow X-Rays in Ontario?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to get a preliminary evaluation for Jax's hips/elbows... Does anyone know of a vet in Southern Ontario that will do them fairly inexpensively?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ha!

Inexpensive in SW Ontario??

That is hilarious! 

Stark's cost me almost $500.00 after *I* had to bring them into Guelph to get read!

If you are close to Guelph, I would just make an appointment at the University to get them done. That's what I plan on doing for his final x-rays in April.

If you find something cheap, please let me know!

Oh, and if you come to Guelph let me know because I live 20 minutes from there and if you need somewhere to go or hang out or want to do a puppy date, I'm game!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Ask your breeder where they get their dogs done


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't advise where you are, but we just spent a little over $400 on Kodi to get two films of his left 4 month old new hip, and two films of his knee due to a sudden acute lameness. $75 of that was sedation, and this vet is a specialist so he is a little more $$$ than the norm.

We were still a little shocked at the cost, but so happy he was ok that we didn't think much of it...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Caledon said:


> Ask your breeder where they get their dogs done


I know my breeder gets hers done in Arthur at her vet, a little bit of a drive, but they look great and are about $150.00 cheaper.. I can PM you the name if you want to drive out that way.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depending on where you are in Ontario and whether you want a bit of a drive, Dr. Mostosky in Michigan is a renowned radiologist and now does a private clinic from his home a few days a week. Nikon's hip and elbow prelims were $120USD, he was sedated with Ace.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Guess I know where I am going when Stark turns 24 months! 

Thanks Lies!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Depending on where you are in Ontario and whether you want a bit of a drive, Dr. Mostosky in Michigan is a renowned radiologist and now does a private clinic from his home a few days a week. Nikon's hip and elbow prelims were $120USD, he was sedated with Ace.


Isn't Dr. Mostosky affiliated somehow with Alta-Tollhaus? The name sounds familiar, and I am very near where they're located. I'd love to take Frag to him for xrays if I could.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mos' wife Julie breeds GSDs under the kennel name Alta-Tollhaus. On their property he now has his own radiology clinic with his own equipment (he is now retired from MSU). I believe Mos used to breed German Wirehair Pointers. If you're nearby I'd definitely utilize him for x-rays. Last I knew he did them Tuesdays and Thursdays. Last spring I was going to bring Nikon for a-stamps (final x-rays for hips and elbows) and to have my mutt's hips and elbows checked (not to be submitted) and was quoted $300 total for both dogs. Very reasonable prices for the expertise.

Contact:
Mostosky DVM | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to Dr. Mostosky as well-in fact I do!
He reads them accurately and his opinion is worthy and then some.
I wish we could have him drink from the fountain of youth...he is a treasure of information and knowledge.
On the Wildhaus puplist there was a discussion about how much it costs on the East coast(DC/Maryland) to have x-rays done. Almost worth the time to travel to Marshall, MI and have dinner at historical Win Schulers restaurant...you'd probably break even.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, sounds awesome. Yeah, I'm only about half an hour away from them I believe, so in a year or so, I will be utilizing him, if he's still doing it, anyway. (keeping my fingers crossed)


----------

